# Pompano Jigs



## mojoman (Mar 10, 2009)

I normally use a 2-drop popmano rig with a pyramid weight, and sling it as far as I can. How do you use the jigs? I thought popmano are normally a bit farther out, but I see quite a few posts of people sight fishing for them. I'm guessing you just wade out and cast it with a piece of sand flea or shrimp attatched, right? Any advice is appreciated.

Mojo


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I usually carry a lighter spinning rod with me when I surf fish and I'll blind cast a tipped pompano jig. You can see them running down the beach sometimes with the right water clarity and light.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Linkovich (3/27/2010)*I usually carry a lighter spinning rod with me when I surf fish and I'll blind cast a tipped pompano jig. You can see them running down the beach sometimes with the right water clarity and light.




I use a 12 foot spinning rod made from a crappie pole blank to sight fish with jigs.



Fish the jig with a hopping motion, creating a spurt of sand which attracts the Pompano. I use a Digger jig for this. C2


----------

